# Problem bei Socket



## Icewind (15. Dez 2004)

Bei meinem momentanen Programm bin ich auf einen sehr interessanten Fehler gestoßen.
Ich habe einen Socket und wollte den In/OutputStream um daraus ObjectIn/OutputStreams zu machen.

Also mach ich zuerst den InputStream und dann den OutputStream und was passiert?
Beim ertsellen des InputStreams hängt sich das Programm auf...
Jetzt habe ich zuerst den Output und dann den InputStream erstellt und siehe da es funktioniert...

Gibt es dafür eine Begründung oder ist das ein Bug??


----------



## DTR (15. Dez 2004)

Wenn du die beiden Streams mit einander verbindest liegt es wohl daran, das der InputStream darauf wartet, das er sich irgendwo connecten kann, der OutptStream macht das nicht, sonder stellt sich für InputStreams zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icewind (15. Dez 2004)

oh jetzt ist es mir auch klargeworden... danke


----------

